# Knaus what model



## 12babalou (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi I'm looking at a Knaus coach built motor home on a Ducati 2.8 Td chassis about 21 ft. rear seating group toilet/shower midships on left h/side, dinnett on left gally on right tall cupboard behind front seats, double bed over cab. Has what appears to have a a pair of birds logo on side. Can any Knaus owners identify what model this might be from description, and would they have any info about this and any things to watch out for. I believe that they are suppose to be a good make. Thanking you in anticipation. Regards.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

What year is it - and does it look like this?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

12babalou - your level of anticipation must be getting very high by now.


----------



## Reikiman (May 31, 2016)

Hi mate, I own a knaus model c510 traveler 1989 apart from wear an tare it's a cracking little motor home, the build is of really good quality too


----------

